# Windows Skins



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

i was curious if anybody knew of a program where you could create your own skins for your computer or, if not that, where you can get some other skins for free. thanks for the help.

P.S. sorry if this is in the wrong section, if it is, would a mod pls move it for me. thanks


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Check out http://themexp.org


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks, this looks promising. just out of curiosity though, what do you think they used for making the skins and icons and themes?


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

That program actually has the ability to make skins. I'm sure it has help files to assist you in creating a new skin.


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

oh, i didnt see a program dowload on there, just other skins. can u give me a url. i really would appreciate it and thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

http://www.tgtsoft.com/prod_sb.php

http://www.stardock.com/products/


----------



## soppy1291 (Mar 22, 2007)

thank you very much. i really apreciate your help.


----------

